# Just for the neon driver.



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Taken from another forum


SRT-4: It's The Fastest
02-03-2006
-blux

SRT4 is the fastest. Think of that silky hat you wear when you want to
be a fast swimmer. Why do they wear the hat? They wear the hat because
they want to be the fastest. Why do people get SRT-4's? They get
SRT-4's because they want to be the fastest.

It's a known fact that SRT-4 is that faster car compared to all other
brand new cars under $20,000.00

So why do people buy other cars that are $5,000-$10,000 more when they
can be the faster for only $20,000?

Well here are a few reasons why people don't buy the SRT-4 (which is
the fastest):

Let’s get some of the known facts out of the way. First of all it’s a neon and the cheapest economy car made by dodge. It has no power rear windows. The stock SRT-4 rims are ugly and come with 6inch wide tires, and the entire interior is plastic and just reaps of cheap design, and the fact that it’s a 4 cylinder.

Perhaps right now you’re asking yourself “hmm why doesn’t the SRT-4 have power windows in the back”.

Well you see one of the reasons is why pre 05 STI don’t have car stereos stock. Weight reduction. Power windows weigh a lot and since the back seats are to small to fit anyone back there anyways the other 2 doors are really just for looks. So why waste weight and money by putting the power windows back there?

Nevertheless SRT-4 is the fastest. There is one major flaw in its design, It’s Front Wheel Drive! Why would dodge make a street racing car FWD? The simple reason was that dodge was too cheap to redesign the neon to have RWD or AWD. So they thought why don’t we just make a car that’s the fastest and people will be happy with that.

The problem with having a SRT-4, which is the fastest, is that because of FWD you get wheel hop so if you floor it from a stop. The front jumps like a frog. Which basically means you can’t launch, which means you’re only the fastest from a roll. But nevertheless you are still the fastest in a SRT-4

But on the bright side if you need to clean your windows you can floor it in 1 st gear and the wheel-hop will turn your windshield wipers on. Don’t like a song playing on the CD player? No problem just floor it in 1 st gear and it skips to the next song.

The seats are Viper inspired, but one small problem is that there cloth. Sure is nice. And if your fat don’t expect your butt to be touching the bottom of the seat because the bolsters will hold u up until it breaks. But on the bright side the Viper Inspired racing seats can tilt really far back which allows you to easily reach the handle to rollup the back windows.

An advantage of getting a SRT-4, which is the fastest, is that you can get a noisemaker for relevantly no money or sometimes free. Every time you let go of the gas. The Mopar Blow Off Valve goes Psh

But it’s not a nice high-pitched Whistle blow off valve. It’s an idiot sounding one that doesn’t actually do anything. And makes noise with the sightless lift of your foot from the gas.

Even with the bad sounding Mopar BOV the SRT-4 is still the fastest and on a bright side WRX and STI aren’t even allowed to have nice sounding BOV’s because it will void their warranty if you add one.

But the long pshh sound goes good with the extra long throw to shift into another gear.

Hello I’m Dodge’s shifter could I be any longer?

Other problem is every time you floor the car you hear a misfire. TPS is always going bad. The stock boost gauge always breaks and doesn’t display 0 boost when the car is off.

On the bright side even though the SRT-4 is the fastest it still can get incredible gas mileage as long as you keep the boost at 0. Then you only have to fill up every other day because the full tank of 9 gallons of gas doesn’t get wasted so quickly.

I when I was shopping for a car I went to dodge and they knew what I wanted before I even said anything.


Dealer says, “You want to be the fastest right?”


Blux, “Do you even have to ask?”


Dealer says, “Then you want a SRT-4 it’s the fastest”


Blux, “compared to what?”


Dealer says, “Did you not hear what I said? I said it’s the fastest”


Blux, “why is it the fastest?”


Dealer says, “it’s a newly design v6 engine with a TURBO CHARGER!”


Blux, “hmm I thought it was a 4 cylinder but hey it’s the fastest I’ll take it”

Basically the problem is the dealer service and knowledge sucks and they don’t know anything there talking about.

The styling is identical to a neon but Dodge couldn’t let it look exactly like a neon otherwise people wouldn’t buy it just because it had a turbocharger. So what they came up with was a few simple things that would make it seem that the SRT-4 has nice styling.

The first thing was adding pretend racing car seats and a boost gauge in the middle left of the dash. Ok interior is done.

What about the outside styling? Want to redesign a new spoiler? Nah to much money lets just increase the size of the regular one times 5. Good idea! Will add a pretend non-functional small hood scoop on the hood. And make some room for an intercooler and make a front bumper cheap and fast out of plastic.

Looks Nice!

Another problem with SRT-4, because there the fastest, they attract lots of young kids who aren’t that smart, and act like idiots, and embarrass and make other SRT-4 owners look bad.

Even though the car shifts slow, it’s a 4 cylinder neon with no rear power windows; Its still the fastest and cheapest. Which is why SRT-4 owners don’t regret buying the car that is the fastest cheapest and cheapest made.

Get a SRT-4 it’s the fastest


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

:lol: ROFL


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

srt-4 = factory rice

if you think rotary engine is terrible (just from the other post... no attack intended, just for compare purpose), think again... at least mazda have success in racing in that engine in internation level (le man overall winner with that 4-rotor 787B) and they put in a lot of effort to develope it... dodge just did a sloppy jog in my opinion. slap on a turbo doesn't mean it is a great car. 

if you want to be fast, get a real viper instead of fwd poser. if you don't have money and want to look fast, get a civic. there is plenty of money left for neon lights from autozone.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL I agree and to make it clear this thread is more or less making fun of neons er uh SRT4s. Personally I dislike all chrysler products. Also the 4 rotor pure race engine is a whole lot different than the 13B and 20B that we find in street cars. Im not totally against RX7s or rotaries. In fact I love the car itself. My old roommate had a 1988 Mazda RX7 10AE TII with a LT1/T56 and over $5000 worth of suspension parts. The motor itself was stock with a custom cold air intake and N1 GT spec 3'' exhaust and the car ran high 11s in the 1/4 mile and handled like a true race car while still comfortable on the street. After taking rides in it my neck would always hurt from the torque, lol. I don't hate RX7s I just think they're better with a V8.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

although the 26B engine is the pure race engine and different from 13b or 20b, i still give mazda an B for the engine. at least they put time and effort into their engine and no one else develope it. i agree with the piston engine there. if mazda come up with a reliable piston sport car with reasonable price, i am in (well, miata is one but still... ).


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

This is actually a good wright up that has been a round for a while on car forums and rings true in a lot of aspects. Some of the design choices ive found weren't to smart, ie 6" wide wheel.. f'ing stupid. FWD wouldnt have been as much of a problem if they put a larger turbine to slow spool a bit so the trq doesnt hit as hard off the line. also the turbine housing as part of the manifold was dumb as hell. I have no problem with interior since i dont sit in the back seat and the windows dont go down all the way anyway seeing as the door couldnt fit the whole window in it...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

but the problem is the turbo lag will kick in when you start doing corning. why is the car quickest when it beat by other car out of the corner


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Keep buying those foreign cars while you're looking for a job....and wondering where all the jobs have gone. Brush up on your Japanese. As for me, I never have or will own a foreign car.......signed: the son of an American steelworker !


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

But Bob I've always had a thing for japanese women! 

Save yourself the time boys and girls get the new Saturn Sky!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I think that car looks clean but i couldnt buy a saturn "sport" car.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

BV77 said:


> Keep buying those foreign cars while you're looking for a job....and wondering where all the jobs have gone. Brush up on your Japanese. As for me, I never have or will own a foreign car.......signed: the son of an American steelworker !


actually, many "japanese" car are assemble in america, so there is actually job for those in america. 

personally, i would rather have some other people from other country make a car that can last 200,000 miles without problem than a car that doesn't last as long.

plus i would get a miata rather than sky. the sky is about 500 pounds heavier than the miata(new car, nc) and miata look pretty good and cheaper.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I personally support imports there cars are better built and almost all economy cars are imports.
My parents 2000 suzuki esteem has over 250,000 kilometers on it and we just had a boot go the first major repair other than normal maintenance like brakes and oil.
and by the way its running it will go forever.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

BV77, that's cool because I'll never own a domestic and Im perfectly happy with my job at 19 and making $22/hr for work I love I really can't complain.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh and I took it one step further, not only do I own a japanese car, I have a japanese girlfriend. For the record, not only do the cars last longer, the girls do too!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

oh, plus the news said toyota is going to be the biggest auto maker in the world. going to pass GM

by the way, don't worry about learning japanese... you know some already... honda, nissan, suzuki....

off topic... i just think someone (from japan) should make some cheap rwd cars (under $20,000) i know ford mustang is not that expensive (cheap model about that price) but the car is heavy... i don't like heavy cars.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

That would be great if they brought back a 240sx type car. Its getting harder and harder to find a decent powered car with rwd. fwd has a lot of limitations and noob drivers think awd is the greatest thing ever because they cant drive. I doubt well see any decent priced rwd cars come along anytime but I can hope.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want a little speed and for cheap, japanese is the way to go, however if you want class, nothing says look at me better then a SL class piece of German engineering. same holds true about the women too


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm just hard headed old school


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

and I've hauled alot of Japanese steel from Cincinnati to Detroit, for Chrysler....so, in fact , they are all the same


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

mazda and ford are one of the same


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well from what I understand you can expect to start seeing a lot more RWD cars coming back into production. Turns out that RWD is actually cheaper and easier to assemble (Blah! who knew!?). FWD came around to reduce accidents and make cars all around safer but, with new advances in technology Anti-Lock Brakes and Traction Control Systems are the primary reasons why RWD can now be safe for all drivers once again. 

Rumor has it that Pontiac wants to be known once again for an all RWD lineup . It's unlikely that this will happen but it's a start. I think mechanics world wide would all wet their pants if an all RWD lineup was brought into affect by any manufacturer. For those of you that don't work on cars or those of you that have no interest in them whatsoever, RWD is heaven to work on. I love my 280zx for this reason alone. The fact that it's an L6 only makes it that much sweeter. I'll take a picture of my engine bay tomorrow to show how easy everything is to get to.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

BV77 said:


> Keep buying those foreign cars while you're looking for a job....and wondering where all the jobs have gone. Brush up on your Japanese. As for me, I never have or will own a foreign car.......signed: the son of an American steelworker !


you kidding right, most 'american' cars have over 80% foregin parts in them, alot have preassmebled parts from canada and mexico. Not to mention the fact they have poor reliablity, crappy technology and the compaines are run by some of the most retarded bussinessmen ever to lie cheat and steal their way to the top. Its Honda, Toyota, Nissan for me.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

BV77 said:


> and I've hauled alot of Japanese steel from Cincinnati to Detroit, for Chrysler....so, in fact , they are all the same


the steel is, its the engineering that makes a differance. Chrysler..must have been mitsubishi, the worst japanese car maker. Ask anyone like me who owns a honda (my current car is a 07 Fit, my old ones were a 93 Prelude, 90 CRX) and 99% of them will never by a car by another manufatuer again, and if they do, it will always be japanese. Not the mention our fine german porshes too.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

HybridS130 said:


> Well from what I understand you can expect to start seeing a lot more RWD cars coming back into production. Turns out that RWD is actually cheaper and easier to assemble (Blah! who knew!?). FWD came around to reduce accidents and make cars all around safer but, with new advances in technology Anti-Lock Brakes and Traction Control Systems are the primary reasons why RWD can now be safe for all drivers once again.
> 
> Rumor has it that Pontiac wants to be known once again for an all RWD lineup . It's unlikely that this will happen but it's a start. I think mechanics world wide would all wet their pants if an all RWD lineup was brought into affect by any manufacturer. For those of you that don't work on cars or those of you that have no interest in them whatsoever, RWD is heaven to work on. I love my 280zx for this reason alone. The fact that it's an L6 only makes it that much sweeter. I'll take a picture of my engine bay tomorrow to show how easy everything is to get to.


i kind of see this happening too... mazda has a few concept car of rwd car. maybe others will follow. plus drifting is popular now so the FR layout car will come back. 

i personally don't believe in anti-lock brakes. once the road has lower traction the system doesn't really work that well. i think ABS is just a assistance tool in braking. it is just that you can use ABS better when you learn how to brake. i seen too many people just slam on the brake and lock their tire in the rain.... people, braking is not just slam on the brake, you will lock your tire and slide...


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

I realize that this has gotten off topic but, oh well haha. I love my car that is all there is to it. My first car was a 1980 datsun 280zx 2 seater 5-speed and my current car is a 1979 datsun 280zx 2+2 5-speed. I have all disc brakes and only single piston calipers with 215/70/R14 tires that are usually bald anyways. I've only locked up my brakes two or three times, once was when I wrecked my first Z, I was going through an intersection as a man in oncoming thought he'd cut me off. All I remember is down shifting to third and getting on the brakes and sliding sideways after I hit him. Second time was when this idiot woman decided to stop randomly in the middle of the night on a one lane road, her lights sucked so it was hard for me to tell if she was slowing down to turn or what, turns out she just SLAMMED on the brakes because there was a coffee table leg about a foot in the road BRILLIANT! Third time was because of rain and traffic or something. 

Point being, having a manual transmission makes for much better braking and of course, my car being so old I don't have ABS, TCS, SRS, or anything like that and the only times that I have locked up my brakes were because of other drivers. Now by no means do I think Im better but, I will say that Pensacola drivers are terrible especially for a city that isn't as large as many others. 

Both of my Zs have never really let me down either, fuel pump went out in the first one and I popped a coolant hose in my current one and that's the only trouble it's ever given me. Sure Im always having to fix things but that's a given with a 30 y/o car but, those two things are the only times I've been officially "broken down". 

I <3 my car
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y211/fla280zxdrifter/digitalcamera005.jpg


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

that is a beautiful car there. the 280Z cars are great cars... 

no ABS brake... that would sharpen up your skill... at least your braking skill...

i used to lock up brakes when i first drive... but now i am getting better at it. 

terrible drivers are all over the place... especially the people who try to be fast on a busy highway... with their rice out civic... they got no skill at all... i can beat those people any day but i just don't feel like to risk my life just for an idoit. plus people don't drive with brain... they have no idea what they are doing... you don't have to follow the car in front of you like 6 inches... it won't get you any faster and if the guy in front of you brake, you are screw.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

What I hate though is when I give the person in front of me space and everyone and their mother takes that as "OH!!!! CUT THIS GUY OFF FAST! AND THEN GO SLOW!?!?". 

Just monday I was on my way to work and the road was empty except for a Jetta on my left and little bit ahead of me. This woman comes flying up to us fast as bawlz in an old cavalier and nearly hits the jetta, the jetta is about three feet ahead of me and the woman keeps trying to wedge her way inbetween us. Im thinking nah, no way Im going to let you in after that. Up ahead the road merges to one lane and I give the jetta some room so he can merge over and the woman is still inches from the guy's bumper. She literally forces me to back waaay off so she can get in. I hope she felt 100x better that she got to work 2 seconds faster because of all of it.

Oh and aaa, lol I take pictures of my car in such a way to hide the few rust spots i have, buwhaha.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

lol... but the car is old... it is not in that bad condition... i saw cars in much worse condition even it is not older than yours... but overall, z is a beautiful car... those part you can just change it, no big deal. 

yeah... i don't understand too... obviously those people don't care about their car. if they care about it, they won't drive like that. i care about my car so i don't drive my car like an idoit. plus people try to be fast, but what they don't understand is one stupid move can cost them their life. driving is dangerous. you may get kill the next second, who knows?

i just think people should change the way they drive... if everyone drive with a brain, there is a lot of accident can be avoid. most of the time those are not even accidents, but human error.

one funny story, 2 days ago i was driving down the street and i was over the speed limit by 3 miles. a guy(i am pretty sure he is a *******) drive 60 mph in a 40 mph road and then he brake hard because i was in front of him. he tailgate me and honk and flash the light at me but he couldn't pass because there is car from opposite direction. finally he got a chance to pass me, the honk at me again and gave me a middle finger up... 10 seconds later, he got pull over by a cop.... what an idoit... plus no offense to anyone who drive truck, but i saw many people who drive truck like to drive 30 miles above the speed limit even in heavy traffic but they can't pass because their truck is too big. they like to cut people off but they don't have balls to pass people in shoulder... i bet they will cry when one day they found out that car will always beat a truck...

plus hybrids130, you seems like one of those few non rice import fan... you really know what you talking about... we agree on some things lately...


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

lol yeah, I think a 30 y/o L6 RWD Sports Coupe is as far from rice as you can get. Plus the only mods I plan on doing are performance oriented, either a V8 swap or a turbo Z motor swap each has it's pros and cons. Suspension, Negative offset rims (if you can't tell my rims tuck about 2.5'' in the fender wells.

Edit: I realize that ricers out number the real car enthusiasts by far but, there really are quite a lot of true car enthusiasts that drive imports. Even the people that can be labeled as ricers are sometimes really cool people that just happen to have bad taste.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree on some good people who just happen to like rice, but i just don't like people automatically label people as ricer just because they drive a import and have some common rice thing on the car (like a aftermarket rim). i just hate people who give the imports a bad name. people can have bad taste or ugly people will be lonely out there.

turbo Z... just remind me of a japanese comic Wangan Midnight... didn't read it, but it was about a guy race a twin-turbo Z.... good luck with tuning your car... i wish i have a car that i can mess with... that's why i am saving to buy a new car.

man... L6 is going to be a history at this rate.. almost no one is making L6 anymore.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

BMW uses a L6 in almost every one of their cars. Diesel L6s are extremely common as well but weigh in at 1000lbs.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah.. but we are talking about gas here... bmw is pretty much the only one that use it... most of the sport car switch to v6 or other engine....

i am actually looking at used car now but can't find anything good... they are either in very bad condition (like 280Z fresh from junk yard) or they are riced out and very expensive or the car is good but it is an automatic.... it piss me off...


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Keep in mind that if you go with a turbo car an automatic will be faster as you don't lose boost through shifts but, either way I would prefer a manual transmission no matter what. 

im a terrible terrible post w****************


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't like turbo cars much(NA rules!!!)... so i wouldn't worry about it... manual is more fun to drive. i don't do drag racing so automatic is not the thing for me... i want a manual car.... i actually looking at 240sx... but man, those price are just crazy... i look at mr2 but so many miles on them... plus they usually look beat up... that's why i hope they make some new rwd car... so i don't have to look... maybe a few years from now but they don't make those now...

man.. we are stealing this topic...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

The Gallonator said:


> the steel is, its the engineering that makes a differance. Chrysler..must have been mitsubishi, the worst japanese car maker. Ask anyone like me who owns a honda (my current car is a 07 Fit, my old ones were a 93 Prelude, 90 CRX) and 99% of them will never by a car by another manufatuer again, and if they do, it will always be japanese. Not the mention our fine german porshes too.


didn't notice this post... porsche make good car...too expensive for me right now... 

honda is pretty good... but it is just the ricers destroy the image.. mitsubishi actually make one good car - evo. 
but i hate esclipes.... fwd car... come on... you can make something better than this... it just got the look...

anyway, back to topic.... dodge srt-4 is not a good car, period.


----------

